# Woods Rough Cut Mower on 8N



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Another question re 1950 8N.....I have a Woods 5' Brush Bull weighing in at 545# that would seem to be okay for the tractor weight-wise. I purchased stabilizer bars for the lift arms which I understand how they are used for the drawbar but can they also be used to add support to the mower deck hookup? How? 

Son played around with the combo and managed to bend the RH leveling box shaft....raised deck too high? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The stabilizer bars are meant to control side-to-side sway of the implement. I usually use the brush hog without them as the swaying (what little it does) helps cover the tire tracks. Normally, the stab bars go from under the fender mounts on the axles, to the draw pins on the implements. You can also use only one bar if you need to. For hogging, I would leave the stab bars off and get "check chains" for the lift. They will keep the hog at the heigth you want. As for your mower - it should be fine with your N! The Woods mower is one of the best out there, and the weight should be no problem. Just make SURE you have a good working ORC on your PTO shaft!


----------



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Fordfarm....Thanks! That explains where I would mount the stab mounting brackets provided w/ kit and as I already have check chains I will leave 'em off. The lift bars originally didn't seem to want to go low enough but the new LH fork was longer since the one with the tractor had been broken/welded and I suspect shortened in the process. With the new one on and a new RH leveling box/fork installed they are now down where they belong at full lowered position. Woods manual is clear and I now know how to set her up including got some advice to put a cap screw in the quadrant as a "stop" for high point but I can slide the quadrant lever around the cap screw head if I am running other attachments.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - Ford actually made a "Quadrant Stop" and shipped it with each tractor. It's a simple little gizmo that can be set anywhere in the "groove" of the quadrant. Handy little thing, sometimes!


----------

